# got floors



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

CONTRACTOR PRICING ON ALL FLOORING FOR FORUM MEMBERS!!
Sushie Maker at Coastal carpet and tile way out in destin will give all ya'll general contractor pricing till my birthday LOL Sept 18th PM me lets get together then just fish I got this! 850-974-0867:thumbsup:


----------

